# 14 year old abandoned cat



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hey everyone i never usually post in the cat section, but i saw an advert from another website and i can't stop thinking about the poor cat so i'll post on hre whats written in the hope someone can help

'Is there any one out there that is willing to take care of a poor abandoned old cat.

This poor cat has been abandoned by our old neighbours for quite a while they dumped him and left him to defend for him self why they moved to away.

Then he moved in with a woman that fed him and looked after him for a bit and then she left and dumped him again.

To be honest he is about 14 years old and just needs a loving home and a warm fire for his last years it's just awful for him living on the streets.

I have tried to take him in millions of times but he hates my dogs and cats as I have a real lot as I rescue them and take them of the RSPCA and PDSA and foster them. If these take him in all they will do is put him down to be honest because of his age.

He is a white tabby and has different coloured eyes he seems quite healthy except from his ears are scraggy etc... From living out side.

He is friendly but can sometimes have an attitude but I think that's with him being an old man lol no small children please just in case.

Please really think about this if you are thinking of re homing him as I Dont won't some one taking him and then not being able to look after him or just give him a good life for the rest of his years.

People are welcome to bring him back to the street if it does not work out but only with notice.

He has lived her for ages and I just don't won't him living on the streets at he's age and especially dieting on the street it's just awful when you see a cat Rand over 

Please email me I can send you my contact details 

He is free to the right home and I can give you a litter tray, food bowl and food and some litter to start you off his name is got a

And he will use a litter tray and he's been castrated as I got it done when I took some of mine as I got it done throughout cats protection. Thanks 

Also I can deliver him as I drive'

Manchester area. 

If anyone would like the link I will pm it.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh I WISH I was closer - I'd have him like a shot!


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

I already have 1 old cat who lost his friend last year and have been thinking for a while about adopting another one.


----------

